# BIG FOOT??



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm throwing this out here to have some fun. I've seen the series on T.V "Hunting Big Foot", and it seems they have yet to capture, or even get any footage of the burly beast. 

As hunters we spend a considerable amount of time in the Woods. I've never had a conversation with the Dude, and have yet to find his humble abode. (Not really looking for him) So, has anyone come across anything that would lead to a "sighting" of the Critter? And, if you did see him would you shoot, or $$#* down both legs?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

You know with all the activity in the woods and video capability this day and age one would think that there would be some real evidence. Having spent 20 years working in the woods and associating with lots of others that have also spent the better part of there lives working in the woods I would think that someone would have come across a Bigfoot and got a pic worth a darn but you never know maybe there's a big hairy dude out there.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I see bigfoot all the time when I'm alone in the woods, heading back to the truck or camp at dusk...

Problem is, when that happens, I'm usually in hovercraft mode and don't have time to take a picture.

Seriously though, with all the hunters overtime that have had encounters, I would have thought by now one would have been shot and killed.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

My wife and I think we saw one. We were driving up the canyon and there were deer and elk all over so we were looking around so not to hit one and to check out the wildlife around us and we both saw something in the aspens walking. It was a passing glance that we both saw but never seen anything like it since. We don't know what it was but rumor around town is that people see big foot up Fairview canyon pretty often. I guess often isn't the right word; there are multiple people that claim the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Would I shoot him. Absolutely. That being said I have a very close friend who's family has been in the logging business in north Idaho since before 1900. He's never lied to me about anything and he swears he's seen them on at least 5 occasions and his dad and grandpa much more than that. He's had them throw rocks and branches at him before. Says you will most likely smell them before you see them if they are close. Unmistakable smell after you've smelled one.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

http://http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/11732-weird-strange-scary-things-happen-you-hills.html

It's always a fun subject to talk about, but inevitably it becomes one to poke fun at and all contemplative discussions are thrown out the window. Same with the scientific community. The handful or so biologists/scientists who take on the subject earnestly are basically ridiculed and shunned by others in their field. Papers/studies are refused publication or even genuine consideration. Why? The massive stigma applied to those serious about the subject, and the fear of losing credibility in the scientific community, ruining careers.

But, I think that is very slowly changing. Do I personally believe? Honestly, the jury is still out for me, but I'm leaning towards 'something' being out there... Would I shoot one? Nope, don't believe I would, for a host of reasons.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Goob, I'm gonna stop beating round the bush and speak to you directly on behalf of the entire uwn. If you're sitting on a batch of of Sasquatch head cheese, or boudin noir or pickled nethers or some such, please confirm the suspicions I believe we all share and submit them to the recipe forum under the heading " Paul Prudhomme's lost recipes"( just spitballing) so as to avoid persecution from whichever agency is responsible for Sasquatch management.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Every time I take my shirt off, my wife says I'm big foot. But no I've never seen nothing out in the woods. Now UFOs... yes a couple of times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've spent more than a couple hours in the woods of the great Inland North West and I'll tell ya right now as a turkey hunter, they are my biggest fear. Stinkin an't but half the problem with 'em...they 's decoy stealin SOB's! They got a unnatural attraction to turkey decoys. If they see one, they's just gotts ta have it. Strange, strange, strange. I'd bet over the last 20 years I've lost a couple dozen...stolen right from under my nose. Let me give ya an example, two years ago on a warm April afternoon, I'd set up overlooking a nice meadow atop the Huckleberry mountains when bamm, out of the Jack Pines rushes this hairy Goliath and quick as a snap the Jake decoy was gone. If I hadn't seen this before I'd a sworn it was but a dream. You get up around Addy or Cedonia WA on a Friday night at the Inn in mid April and you're likely to hear plenty similar tales. It's just not that uncommon. I'll tell ya somethin else you may not have thought about, but actually, some of them girl monkeys ain't that bad a lookin. One time a set a twin beauties made a sneak on my spread and I was so taken I followed 'em for a couple miles a hoping I could catch one of 'em alone and maybe make a move...never happened, but none the less, it left a lasten impression on me.
So folks, before you go a disbelieving and thinkin you know so much, go ahead, head up to the NW, plop a couple deeks down in the quiet dark woods and see what happens.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hondodawg said:


> Every time I take my shirt off, my wife says I'm big foot. But no I've never seen nothing out in the woods. Now UFOs... yes a couple of times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife used to call me crazy until we saw 5 UFOs in less than an hour and scared the crap out of her and the other folks with us. I've seen probably 6-8 and some fairly close


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, I've never seen one, nor have I actually gone out looking for them. But, back in the late 70's early 80's my Brothers were working for a company called "Rocky Mountain Geophysical". (Oil exploration) They were working in the Uinta's and had a camp set up near Christmas Meadows. They used Helicopters to fly all there equipment, and workers in for the day. One of my brothers was the Senior Observer on the crew. He always carried a camera with him. As they were flying to the shot line in the chopper, his camera fell out and landed 100' to the ground. That day he swears he saw Bigfoot, and no camera to prove his story. He has since past from Cancer. I asked him about a month prior to his death if his Bigfoot story was true, or was he joking? He said it's the honest truth that he saw one. I have to believe my Brother on this! I have never known him to NOT tell the truth.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have never seen one, nor am I personally a believer. But I know several people that have given it a serious scientific look, with two claiming sightings in the '70s. I won't be a believer until I see one, but I hold open the possibility. Besides pictures, timing of sightings, and their geographic distribution do correlate well to the statistical sightings of other animals, in that they do not appear "random". Additionally there was some analysis done of footprints, size distribution, similarity, proximity to other prints, etc. Again, it doesn't appear random, the numbers say there is an up and down population structure, with "juvenile" prints increasing with sightings and proximity to other prints. Statistically it would be very hard to fake this, not that there are not a ton fake sightings and prints out there.

I have serious doubts, but by the numbers, it is hard to completely dismiss either.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

So many questions. Yes it sure seems we would have some good video or photos if they really existed. After all I can video bears, cougars or other animals from miles away and they never even know I exist.

If they exist I don't think there are any in Utah. Have you ever tried to find a place that someone isn't, or hasn't been in Utah? Everybody and there dog is out there with a scope and a smart phone, or a trail camera, or a drone, or an atv.

So if they exist, and they have been known to throw sticks and rocks as people then we must be talking about a fairly smart critter. One smart enough to try to get humans to leave the area. Large bears or other animals might attack a human, but they don't throw things to give you a warning first. If they are that smart then where are they during the winter months? Probably not hibernating.

Shoot one? Not under the rules my grandfather taught me about gun safety. There have been men on this earth in the last 100 years that range from 3' tall to 8' tall. Some of them have more hair on them than a few of the bears I've had brought to my taxidermy shop.

I know much of this is in fun, but for some it's anything but. I can believe there are things out there that we don't know much about, but I'll need more proof than a bunch of fake videos.

I am on board with U.F.O sightings - just because a person sees a ufo doesn't mean there has to be an alien involved. :grin:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey if people can believe wolves are in Utah with no trail cam photos, why not Bigfoot? 

Bigfoot, wolves in Utah, cuttyrainbrown, all things that supposedly exist and have been sighted with no substantiated evidence. I'm not saying bigfoot doesn't exist, but if they do, they must do a pretty good job cleaning up after themselves, and bury their dead, cause I've never heard of any remains being found.

And for the record, I do believe wolves are in Utah. Just not well established.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolves in Utah with no substantiated evidence?

http://www.sltrib.com/home/2168022-155/wolf-killed-in-utah-in-december

https://www.biologicaldiversity.org/news/press_releases/2015/wolf-11-30-2015.html

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/952847/Wolf-returned-from-Utah-sticking-close-to-Yellowstone.html

I'd say these are substantiated. I get that they are outliers, but they are wolves, confirmed in Utah.

As for bigfoot...there was one right by the Provo airport. Didn't you see the news story?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry vanilla. Guess I should have said established wolf packs vs. occasional wolf passing through. 

Also, my post was mostly in jest. Thought the Cuttyrainbrown reference would give my intention away.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This entire thread is in jest, isn't it?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm I wonder where that big Harry creature winters at? With all of the shed hunting nerds drone geeks and helicopter pilots you would think we would have good evidence of the big guy. Especially during white out winters like this. he has to have a food source right. Maybe he spends the winter chugging keystone beer and eating jack links jerky in his fully furnished man cave to survive. 
This all explains the rocks that were being thrown at me on the north slope of the Unitas though a couple of years ago. All kidding aside some people I have met swear on their lives he is real 

P.s just kidding about shed nerds and drone geeks kind of


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Never seen, smelled or heard one...but I keep my eyes open and my gun ready.

Shoot first, ask questions later. Hard for people to doubt your claims when you have it strapped to your truck hood.

I've heard some weird stuff out in the woods but couldn't say it was a Sasquatch. Never seen a UFO either. I think you first have to believe in what you want to see, then you'll find a way to see it.


----------

